

ಠ_ಠ.js - abeisgreat
https://github.com/abeisgreat/-_-.js

======
sunpazed
Personally, I prefer o_O.js

------
nu2ycombinator
How to type that?

~~~
abeisgreat
Ctrl-C + Ctrl-V

